# Master Control Date, 37mm vs 39mm. Big Watch Fashion?



## Christopher Chen (Feb 10, 2016)

Any thoughts one versus the other? I currently have the 37mm and love the size and gold medallion on the reverse. I like how it reminds me of the Patek 5107 white gold...Hopefully I can get one of those someday.

Does anyone think the big watch fashion will fade?


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Yeah. The big watch thing has been discussed a lot.

That's a beautiful watch and I have somewhat of a homage to it - VSA Alliance Mechanical. It's 40mm, but it wish it were smaller.










Also one of my newer watches, Timex X Red Wing, is 38mm. They make both a 40mm and 38mm, and I went with the 38mm - and I'm happy I did and I'm really digging it


----------



## peitron (Aug 23, 2010)

Huge watches are on their way out, but the size paradigm has changed. 37-40 is now what 33-36 was before. Depends on your tastes, but 37mm makes for a fine dress watch.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Monad (Dec 31, 2015)

peitron said:


> Huge watches are on their way out, but the size paradigm has changed. 37-40 is now what 33-36 was before. Depends on your tastes, but 37mm makes for a fine dress watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Even if the Big Watch fad fades, I think that what it's done to average watch sizes will remain: I can't see sub-37mm diameters being popular for a while--everything will likely remain ~2mm upsized from where it was. As such, I think 39mm is fine for a JLC, even if it does give it more of a "sporty" feel. I personally went with the older, smaller MG because I thought the current model could be a bit too sporty, but it depends on what you're going for.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

I recently faced the same choice and ultimately went with the newer 39mm. It feels perfectly modern (not big at all) in its proportions, and the movement is truly a joy to behold. No trends, just pure class.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## upupa epops (Apr 24, 2016)

Really, really cool! Both your pics?


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

upupa epops said:


> Really, really cool! Both your pics?


Top one's mine, bottom was by our wedding photographer. Same watch )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Light15 (Apr 30, 2016)

The second photo of the same watch shows the benefit of dressing down a classic design, whether 39mm or 37mm. The brown leather strap with white stitching is a classic trick, which Breitling have been doing for years! I did the same sort of thing on my father's 1963 EternaMatic 3000 in Gold with a second hand, but adding a light brown RIOS Ostrich strap, with a stitching (which JLC do on the Reverso models). This was instead of the black leather strap when it was viewed as 'purely' a dress watch. It is worth noting that in 1963 its 35mm size was virtually a JUMBO!


----------



## Light15 (Apr 30, 2016)

Here is the Ostrich RIOS strap on the EternaMatic 3000 from 1963, which is a classic way to dress down an iconic watch face, as used by JLC and Blancpain amongst others.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Here's a close-up of my light brown suede on the JLC: 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## upupa epops (Apr 24, 2016)

Lovely piece my friend. Shame, I can't justify spending that much to get it. Too tempting though.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

upupa epops said:


> Lovely piece my friend. Shame, I can't justify spending that much to get it. Too tempting though.


It was definitely a tough sell for me, considering I've always equated 'value' with 'features.' But I found a gently pre-owned one at the right time and got a great deal. Definitely a certain "je ne sais quoi" with JLC that fills a hole in my collection that's almost entirely tool watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Christopher Chen (Feb 10, 2016)

Are there other sub-$3000 dress watches that are similar to the Master Control Date?


----------



## Light15 (Apr 30, 2016)

Some people rate NOMOS (German) and they can look very modern/dressy - it has an in-house movement. But I love my 1960s gold EternaMatic, which can only be around 1000 Dollars.


----------



## stiggity (Nov 27, 2012)

I have the 39mm one; I dress too casually to give it the time it deserves but I will say pictures don't do it justice see one in the flesh if you are curious


----------



## stiggity (Nov 27, 2012)

My bad forgot a picture


----------



## stiggity (Nov 27, 2012)

As for 3k and under - you can get an older master control for that amount preloved. Also check out the Orisregulator


----------



## stiggity (Nov 27, 2012)

Sorry brain fart: the Oris jumping hour is what I meant


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Christopher Chen said:


> Are there other sub-$3000 dress watches that are similar to the Master Control Date?


Sure are! Look at Nomos, or anything from the Montblanc Heritage collection - personally I'm a huge fan of the Twin Counter Date:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monad (Dec 31, 2015)

+1 on Nomos. If you want a dressier watch, it's absolutely the best price/value.


----------



## upupa epops (Apr 24, 2016)

The thing with that ~3K for a preowned one is that it will likely be at least 7-8 years old meaning it would have to be serviced. Now I don't know what JLC charge for a service but I'm thinking it's probably over 1K. Add those two and you're getting close to the cost of a new one on the gray market.


----------



## Monad (Dec 31, 2015)

upupa epops said:


> The thing with that ~3K for a preowned one is that it will likely be at least 7-8 years old meaning it would have to be serviced. Now I don't know what JLC charge for a service but I'm thinking it's probably over 1K. Add those two and you're getting close to the cost of a new one on the gray market.


Buy from a reputable used watch dealer and ask for the timegrapher results beforehand. It's a pretty safe method.


----------



## peitron (Aug 23, 2010)

dinexus said:


> Sure are! Look at Nomos, or anything from the Montblanc Heritage collection - personally I'm a huge fan of the Twin Counter Date:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, Montblanc heritage watches are really cost effective. You may also look into Longines Flagship Heritage if you're interested in the 50s-60s esthetic.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

